# future of UberX drivers



## forestgump (Jan 11, 2015)

*forestgumpNew Member *
Location:
dallas
I happened to have the local area manager and his friends in my car, taking them home on new years eve, and he was telling his friends that the future of Uber is partnering with Amazon to deliver their packages. This made sense to me because I heard Amazon's bold statement about delivering packages in 1 hour or less. Also heard in their conversation was marketing Uber as a pick and delivery for people who may just want a sandwich within a couple of miles from them and pay only the minimum fare. The current fare cut makes sense as this new fare may the acceptable fare for Amazon.


----------



## just drive (Oct 29, 2014)

If we have to get a delivery signature they will require us to wear a shirt that says "don't tip this person"


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

With Postmates expanding in the US it makes sense.


----------



## forestgump (Jan 11, 2015)

There could be another fare cut to make it even lower. I'm thinking uberxl will be the new uberx. UberXL in New York are already being ask to accept Uberx rides.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

whats the ETA of this uber/amazon partnership


----------



## forestgump (Jan 11, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> whats the ETA of this uber/amazon partnership


 He didn't say but I'm sure it will be soon.


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

This is absolutely true and if you follow the trades you will see that Uber & Amazon have been in talks about this for a while. The future of the "sharing" economy for the "driving" economy is delivery. From everything to groceries, to kittens, to vaccinations, to books. Interesting to note that in many cities the regulations that guide "for hire" drivers also cover "delivery" drivers. You can get a job doing delivery work today if you go talk with InstaCart or any of the other "sharing" economy products. Uber On Friends, Uber On! TAG, You're It!


----------



## forestgump (Jan 11, 2015)

MrsUberJax said:


> This is absolutely true and if you follow the trades you will see that Uber & Amazon have been in talks about this for a while. The future of the "sharing" economy for the "driving" economy is delivery. From everything to groceries, to kittens, to vaccinations, to books. Interesting to note that in many cities the regulations that guide "for hire" drivers also cover "delivery" drivers. You can get a job doing delivery work today if you go talk with InstaCart or any of the other "sharing" economy products. Uber On Friends, Uber On! TAG, You're It!


 Here's how the smart asses at Uber trick you. First they want you to agree to the new fare before you can log in to accept rides, and if you're smart you'd want to think about it before agreeing. And at the same time they email you saying they guarantee $20 an hour from 5 pm to 3 am. That guarantee is what made some people click "agree" on the new fare. (I'm sure that is only temporary) And once you click agree then you have no case against uber if someday there is a class action suit. I for one didn't click "agree" nor emailed them that I quit. I'm just gonna leave it at 'them' terminating my partnership agreement without apparent reason.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

forestgump said:


> *forestgumpNew Member *
> Location:
> dallas
> I happened to have the local area manager and his friends in my car, taking them home on new years eve, and he was telling his friends that the future of Uber is partnering with Amazon to deliver their packages. This made sense to me because I heard Amazon's bold statement about delivering packages in 1 hour or less. Also heard in their conversation was marketing Uber as a pick and delivery for people who may just want a sandwich within a couple of miles from them and pay only the minimum fare. The current fare cut makes sense as this new fare may the acceptable fare for Amazon.


_The future of Uber drivers ,there won't be any when Uber goes driverless. Uber and Google are working on driver less cars. _


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

forestgump said:


> He didn't say but I'm sure it will be soon.


_Read this http://www.lctmag.com/technology/article/293028/google-this-next-disruption-will-be-driverless-cars_


----------



## forestgump (Jan 11, 2015)

SDUberdriver said:


> _The future of Uber drivers ,there won't be any when Uber goes driverless. Uber and Google are working on driver less cars. _


 That's a little too far fetched for me. Travis will say anything to raise ubers stock value. But I agree that he doesn't care at all about any driver.


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

forestgump said:


> Here's how the smart asses at Uber trick you. First they want you to agree to the new fare before you can log in to accept rides, and if you're smart you'd want to think about it before agreeing. And at the same time they email you saying they guarantee $20 an hour from 5 pm to 3 am. That guarantee is what made some people click "agree" on the new fare. (I'm sure that is only temporary) And once you click agree then you have no case against uber if someday there is a class action suit. I for one didn't click "agree" nor emailed them that I quit. I'm just gonna leave it at 'them' terminating my partnership agreement without apparent reason.


I thought that I saw brilliantly explained elsewhere that the recent agreement change allowed for a 30 day window for drivers to opt out of arbitration. However new language ws inserted to no longer allow that window after this change. Meaning now is the last time to opt out of aarbitration.


----------



## forestgump (Jan 11, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> I thought that I saw brilliantly explained elsewhere that the recent agreement change allowed for a 30 day window for drivers to opt out of arbitration. However new language ws inserted to no longer allow that window after this change. Meaning now is the last time to opt out of aarbitration.


 I didn't read that but "wow". ****ing Uber. They text me today letting me know about surge pricing up to 3x at the college football championship game today at Att stadium in Arlington, another effort to make me click agree, but I'm not stupid. I did respond to them, "I told them my lawyer says "no".


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

Blah blah blah.. 6 months ago I heard one of my passengers that uber will partner with grubhub.. Never happened. I will believe it when I see it. But I definitely will prefer to drive boxes instead of people.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Chicago-uber said:


> Blah blah blah.. 6 months ago I heard one of my passengers that uber will partner with grubhub.. Never happened. I will believe it when I see it. But I definitely will prefer to drive boxes instead of people.


Boxes don't tip.......oh wait


----------



## frndthDuvel (Aug 31, 2014)

I went and explored the PostMates thing.Thinking the more APPS running the better. I asked them whether they pay for parking while delivering food and such, and they said no. There was no expectation that the deliverees would be at the curb. If you purchased alcohol for them you had to front the cash. To be paid the following week. I asked the who checked the ID's? Then I got to also thinking about the ratings UBER riders might give me if my car smelled like pizza or worse. So Postmates other than for bikes seems to be a risky proposition. Picking up packages,plans,legal docs on the curb for the going rate to folks on the curb would not be a problem for me.


----------



## forestgump (Jan 11, 2015)

Chicago-uber said:


> Blah blah blah.. 6 months ago I heard one of my passengers that uber will partner with grubhub.. Never happened. I will believe it when I see it. But I definitely will prefer to drive boxes instead of people.


 Grubhub wants to partner with uber, so that's different. I got my info from the manager that hired me.


----------



## forestgump (Jan 11, 2015)

frndthDuvel said:


> I went and explored the PostMates thing.Thinking the more APPS running the better. I asked them whether they pay for parking while delivering food and such, and they said no. There was no expectation that the deliverees would be at the curb. If you purchased alcohol for them you had to front the cash. To be paid the following week. I asked the who checked the ID's? Then I got to also thinking about the ratings UBER riders might give me if my car smelled like pizza or worse. So Postmates other than for bikes seems to be a risky proposition. Picking up packages,plans,legal docs on the curb for the going rate to folks on the curb would not be a problem for me.


Uber on then and good luck. I started driving in Nov. working a few days a week, 3 to 4 hours a day and I didn't really like it so I'm glad they fired me instead of me quitting.


----------



## Roogy (Nov 4, 2014)

What I wonder about the driverless car future is who or how will they handle the vomit in the vehicle, damage done by vandals while on the ride because there is no one there to deter them, the people who have sex in the back seat and leave used condoms or body fluids. How does Travis plan to address that? Maybe have a camera on the car ceiling watching everything?


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Roogy said:


> What I wonder about the driverless car future is who or how will they handle the vomit in the vehicle, damage done by vandals while on the ride because there is no one there to deter them, the people who have sex in the back seat and leave used condoms or body fluids. How does Travis plan to address that? Maybe have a camera on the car ceiling watching everything?


Ejection Seats and Camera's


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

frndthDuvel said:


> I went and explored the PostMates thing.Thinking the more APPS running the better. I asked them whether they pay for parking while delivering food and such, and they said no. There was no expectation that the deliverees would be at the curb. If you purchased alcohol for them you had to front the cash. To be paid the following week. I asked the who checked the ID's? Then I got to also thinking about the ratings UBER riders might give me if my car smelled like pizza or worse. So Postmates other than for bikes seems to be a risky proposition. Picking up packages,plans,legal docs on the curb for the going rate to folks on the curb would not be a problem for me.


 For me I would use mymotorcycle. The City of Toronto has free parking for Motorcycles. It's perfect for a delivery service. Hell I may go and get Scooter if I decided to do that kind of delivery.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

forestgump said:


> Here's how the smart asses at Uber trick you. First they want you to agree to the new fare before you can log in to accept rides, and if you're smart you'd want to think about it before agreeing. And at the same time they email you saying they guarantee $20 an hour from 5 pm to 3 am. That guarantee is what made some people click "agree" on the new fare. (I'm sure that is only temporary) And once you click agree then you have no case against uber if someday there is a class action suit. I for one didn't click "agree" nor emailed them that I quit. I'm just gonna leave it at 'them' terminating my partnership agreement without apparent reason.


well they'll terminate you if you dont do the 1 ride per month that was agreed to right?


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> Ejection Seats and Camera's


Cameras wont cover all. Not nearly. They gonna have outside cameras too? to make sure people arent putting graffiti on the sides?
You can still puncture the seats and do a whole bunch of stuff that the cameras probably wont capture
And say you take an XL, because you paid are you reponsible for the 5 friends you bought? Uber only has YOUR name. Good luck in finding the friends 
Plus who is going to clean up between rides? they going to send the car to a cleaning place after each ride?
otherwise new customers are coming into an unclean car from the previous ride
so many things that will never make person-less driver cars to work. i mean not needed a driver to drive it will work, but you would need a person there just to keep people in check and make sure everythign is straight between rides

Driverless cars will work for personal use
I cant see it happening for commericial,way too many variables to overcome,simply because you're dealing with people who dont own the car they are riding in and dont have 2 focks about what happens to it


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

forestgump said:


> *forestgumpNew Member *
> Location:
> dallas
> I happened to have the local area manager and his friends in my car, taking them home on new years eve, and he was telling his friends that the future of Uber is partnering with Amazon to deliver their packages. This made sense to me because I heard Amazon's bold statement about delivering packages in 1 hour or less. Also heard in their conversation was marketing Uber as a pick and delivery for people who may just want a sandwich within a couple of miles from them and pay only the minimum fare. The current fare cut makes sense as this new fare may the acceptable fare for Amazon.


^^^
AH HAH!
Now I see the Uber workaround for Vegas. 
You need some shoes picked up at the airport? 
No problem.... Granny just happens to be wearing them.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Napoleon had a brighter future when he climbed into his saddle at Waterloo.


----------



## Eric K (Dec 28, 2014)

Google search UberRush (bicycle service in NYC) and UberCargo (Cargo delivery in Hong Kong)


----------



## Bolympia (Jan 8, 2015)

Basically, Uber is getting into the courier industry. I was a courier in Los Angeles for a few months, and its garbage work, for garbage pay. Being a courier for Uber probably won't be any better.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Roogy said:


> What I wonder about the driverless car future is who or how will they handle the vomit in the vehicle, damage done by vandals while on the ride because there is no one there to deter them, the people who have sex in the back seat and leave used condoms or body fluids. How does Travis plan to address that? Maybe have a camera on the car ceiling watching everything?


_Im sure the vehicles will be monitored via cameras. _


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _The future of Uber drivers ,there won't be any when Uber goes driverless. Uber and Google are working on driver less cars. _


Not gonna happen. A driver with a car is free vs a robot driving a car or self driving car. Who will own that car? Even a driverless car will require a driver actively monitoring the car to make sure it is driving as expected. Similar to auto pilot. Captain will always be in charge no matter who flies the thing at that moment.

However, an Internet based operator from a 3rd world country remotely commanding the car to destination is not out of question.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

All of that crap is years away, if ever. Uber may not think so, but they can run out of drivers. And Santander can't fix it all. They charge incredibly high rates because their defaults are incredibly high. Sooner or later, they can't loan money knowing it can't be paid back.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _Read this http://www.lctmag.com/technology/article/293028/google-this-next-disruption-will-be-driverless-cars_


I don't think driverless cars are in the near future, there are tremendous programming obstacles to overcome, which they haven'nt come anywhere near it, as far as I can tell when I watched a video on them. Unless someone can show me otherwise.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> Cameras wont cover all. Not nearly. They gonna have outside cameras too? to make sure people arent putting graffiti on the sides?
> You can still puncture the seats and do a whole bunch of stuff that the cameras probably wont capture
> And say you take an XL, because you paid are you reponsible for the 5 friends you bought? Uber only has YOUR name. Good luck in finding the friends
> Plus who is going to clean up between rides? they going to send the car to a cleaning place after each ride?
> ...


They could make the seats out of hard plastic, and an on board water tank that spray cleans the interior of the car after each passenger.


Oscar Levant said:


> I don't think driverless cars are in the near future, there are tremendous programming obstacles to overcome, which they haven'nt come anywhere near it, as far as I can tell when I watched a video on them. Unless someone can show me otherwise.


Driverless cars might work on a highway, but in congested city traffic it's not there yet.


----------



## forestgump (Jan 11, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> I don't think driverless cars are in the near future, there are tremendous programming obstacles to overcome, which they haven'nt come anywhere near it, as far as I can tell when I watched a video on them. Unless someone can show me otherwise.


Like I said, Travis will say anything to increase Uber stock value.


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

SDUberdriver said:


> _The future of Uber drivers ,there won't be any when Uber goes driverless. Uber and Google are working on driver less cars. _


You think Travis will want to invest in 60,000 fleet of uberless driver cars. Lol right


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Syd said:


> You think Travis will want to invest in 60,000 fleet of uberless driver cars. Lol right


_If you click on that link in my previous post and read it,you will understand. Driverless vehicles means Travis and his investors will be crazy super duper rich. Not paying partners . C'mon man. Thats a no brainer._


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

at least 50 years away


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> at least 50 years away


_Naw sooner than you think_


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

a red light is broken
single lane road
police officer on foot motions for the driverless car to continue on
how does it know it okay to run the red?
how does it know the police officer is actually an officer, and not just somebody trying to get the car in an accident?

see putting the car on auto-drive for 100miles non stop isnt hard
but being able to handle ANY situation that a normal human would is a huge task


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _Naw sooner than you think_


when i was coming up in highschool, the 90's, teachers/professors predicted by when i get to be a grown man(in 40's now) we would have flying cars as the norm
flying cars as a norm is still 100 years away


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> a red light is broken
> single lane road
> police officer on foot motions for the driverless car to continue on
> how does it know it okay to run the red?
> ...


_Again ,they will cameras inside the vehicles. Read the article_


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> when i was coming up in highschool, the 90's, teachers/professors predicted by when i get to be a grown man(in 40's now) we would have flying cars as the norm
> flying cars as a norm is still 100 years away


_Same age as you ,none of my teachers said that._


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _Again ,they will cameras inside the vehicles. Read the article_


and how the car knows its not me in a halloween cop costume telling the car to go, just so it gets in an accident?


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> when i was coming up in highschool, the 90's, teachers/professors predicted by when i get to be a grown man(in 40's now) we would have flying cars as the norm
> flying cars as a norm is still 100 years away


_You watched to much of the Jetson's_


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _Naw sooner than you think_


but of course you cant put a year on that "sooner than you think" though right?
because that normal is closer to 50 years than it is to next week


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _You watched to much of the Jetson's_


right. because the highest level of technology stops at driverless cars. gotcha.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> right. because the highest level of technology stops at driverless cars. gotcha.


_I'm sure flying cars are next. I highly doubt you and I will be around to see it._


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> when i was coming up in highschool, the 90's, teachers/professors predicted by when i get to be a grown man(in 40's now) we would have flying cars as the norm
> flying cars as a norm is still 100 years away


I'm older than you, when I was a kid they said we would have colonies on the moon. Driver less cars, maybe 20 years away. 
Even than, maybe just certified for highways in good weather.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> I'm older than you, when I was a kid they said we would have colonies on the moon. Driver less cars, maybe 20 years away.
> Even than, maybe just certified for highways in good weather.


earliest to see these types of cars as a norm would be 25 years
im talking about affordable where you'll actually seem them on streets
not just with millionaires having them

Uber may be gone in 2 years if the US decides to come together and police them just like taxis


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> earliest to see these types of cars as a norm would be 25 years
> im talking about affordable where you'll actually seem them on streets
> not just with millionaires having them
> 
> Uber may be gone in 2 years if the US decides to come together and police them just like taxis


_For Travis it will be affordable . Google and Uber are partners in developing the driverless vehicles. You do know his #1 goal is have people get rid of their cars and Uber it every where. Thats why the rates are lower than pond scum._


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

if ordering a driverless uber mercedes is cheaper than buying a mercedes,then yeah
but im talking about ordering uber on a daily basis to go every where for years, I dont see people ditching cars

at teh current rate in my markets, its definitely cheaper to own your vehicle and just pay for the gas, than to Uber every day of your life.


----------



## Nooa (Dec 30, 2014)

Uber talks about self drive vehicles to raise their stock price. Just like amazon said it was going to deliver packages to your home using drones. Not going to happen anytime soon people.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> if ordering a driverless uber mercedes is cheaper than buying a mercedes,then yeah
> but im talking about ordering uber on a daily basis to go every where for years, I dont see people ditching cars


_In time. Sooner than you think,LOL_


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> if ordering a driverless uber mercedes is cheaper than buying a mercedes,then yeah
> but im talking about ordering uber on a daily basis to go every where for years, I dont see people ditching cars


In large cities, people would ditch their cars, even if they spent $50,000 a year on Uber. 
There are plenty of people with money, don't kid yourself.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _In time. Sooner than you think,LOL_


hahahah okay
we shall see


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> In large cities, people would ditch their cars, even if they spent $50,000 a year on Uber.
> There are plenty of people with money, don't kid yourself.


yeah, like new york city, where its simply tough to drive and find parking
but for standard spaced out county areas? i think not
plenty of people got money
but rich folks buy cars and chaufferrs, not request UberBlack everyday lol


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> yeah, like new york city, where its simply tough to drive and find parking
> but for standard spaced out county areas? i think not
> plenty of people got money
> but rich folks buy cars and chaufferrs, not request UberBlack everyday lol


_I have picked up rich folks. I once picked up from the airport,the owner of a major beer brewer here in San Diego. _


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _I have picked up rich folks. I once picked up from the airport,the owner of a major beer brewer here in San Diego. _


im sure you have
but my point is "rich" folks that Uber on a daily basis


----------



## kel (Jan 13, 2015)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> In large cities, people would ditch their cars, even if they spent $50,000 a year on Uber.
> There are plenty of people with money, don't kid yourself.


exactly. there are those who can afford it, and those who can't but still do it because its convenient(No need to find parking, the driver is usually minutes away, and with the price-cuts...why not!?). I've seen people request Uber during surge, to go pick up food and drive them back since the restaurant didn't deliver... The convenience makes some people forget how much they are spending but regardless, there are definitely alot of people with $ especially here in san francisco and silicon valley area. There are definitely rich people who use Uber on a daily and even uberBlack.. some rich people prefer Uber Black more than Uberx... I've had a rich customer come into my car and said, "I tried to get a Uber Black but it was all unavailable. So I had to take an UberX"...... well,... excuuuuuuuuse mmee


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _I have picked up rich folks. I once picked up from the airport,the owner of a major beer brewer here in San Diego. _


He's right, super rich people have their own cars and chauffeurs, but th


Bart McCoy said:


> yeah, like new york city, where its simply tough to drive and find parking
> but for standard spaced out county areas? i think not
> plenty of people got money
> but rich folks buy cars and chaufferrs, not request UberBlack everyday lol


Way out in the boondocks yes, but that's not Uber's business now.
I'll be dead by the time driveless car's are available, so I really don't care.


----------



## SDUberdriver (Nov 11, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> im sure you have
> but my point is "rich" folks that Uber on a daily basis


_I will keep you posted. here in San Diego,we have an area called Rancho Santa Fe. This is where is the wealthy ,rich ,filthy rich,you get my point live. I'm trying to get their business. HA HA HA _


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> He's right, super rich people have their own cars and chauffeurs, but th
> 
> Way out in the boondocks yes, but that's not Uber's business now.
> I'll be dead by the time driveless car's are available, so I really don't care.


no you wont @SDUberdriver said we'll have driverless cars in a few years


----------



## kel (Jan 13, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> no you wont @SDUberdriver said we'll have driverless cars in a few years


The way prices are being cut, and some drivers still willing to drive... I think its *cheaper* for Uber to have these drivers than driverless cars LOL With driverless cars, they will finally have to purchase the vehicle itself, maintain it, clean it, put gas or plug it in and so much more... OH! And they can't just disqualify their driverless car, if the passenger give it a constant low rating. EVERYTHING, they won't do for us, or care about right now... will be their own expense in the future. actually let the UBER CEO, replace all of us with driverless car since he think we are the reasons the fares are expensive... (I'm sure you've heard his quote on that)


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Syd said:


> You think Travis will want to invest in 60,000 fleet of uberless driver cars. Lol right


BINGO~! I didn't think of that. So, he's just blowin' smoke.


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> BINGO~! I didn't think of that. So, he's just blowin' smoke.


The cost of the cars it self would be outstanding, plus fuel. commercial insurance on a driverless car, would love to see that. Driverless cars= little profit.


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

Oscar Levant said:


> BINGO~! I didn't think of that. So, he's just blowin' smoke.





SDUberdriver said:


> _If you click on that link in my previous post and read it,you will understand. Driverless vehicles means Travis and his investors will be crazy super duper rich. Not paying partners . C'mon man. Thats a no brainer._


No they won't, commercial insurance on 60,000 UBER cars,plus the initial cost of buying all the cars. Can you imagine the commercial insurance cost on a driverless car. There is a reason there not a taxi company and don't own any cars,, the cost. Plus in 1year all 60,000 of his cars would need new tires800x60,000= $48 million in just tired man


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _For Travis it will be affordable . Google and Uber are partners in developing the driverless vehicles. You do know his #1 goal is have people get rid of their cars and Uber it every where. Thats why the rates are lower than pond scum._


 Uber and google probably wont want to outlay the capital for driverless cars or maintain them. They will more likely expect people to buy them and contract them to uber. That way uber can still screw people over,


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

unter ling said:


> Uber and google probably wont want to outlay the capital for driverless cars or maintain them. They will more likely expect people to buy them and contract them to uber. That way uber can still screw people over,


Or make customers buy a share of each car to use it, that's what they do with some private jets, fractional ownership.
Google Net Jets

https://www.netjets.com/Mobile-Global-Landing/Programs/


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _Naw sooner than you think_


Why are all your replies in italics?


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Why are all your replies in italics?


???


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Roogy said:


> What I wonder about the driverless car future is who or how will they handle the vomit in the vehicle, damage done by vandals while on the ride because there is no one there to deter them, the people who have sex in the back seat and leave used condoms or body fluids. How does Travis plan to address that? Maybe have a camera on the car ceiling watching everything?


Each car will be 3-d printed according to how many riders have the app open, so that when you request a ride, one will be dispatched to you. Upon drop-off, the car will then drive itself to the nearest landfill. This is good, since with all of the recycling we do now, landfills are hurting for business. Win-win! Uber on!


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

Unlike the stupid human drivers, the driverless cars WILL be able to organize themselves. I, for one, can't wait to bow down to our future driverless-car overlords!


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

So a pregnant woman gets in a driverless Uber and her water breaks, what then? 

There are so many unpredictable contingencies in the real world I doubt driverless cars for taxis are going to work.


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Oscar Levant said:


> So a pregnant woman gets in a driverless Uber and her water breaks, what then?
> 
> There are so many unpredictable contingencies in the real world I doubt driverless cars for taxis are going to work.


A driveless car gets carjacked, what then ?


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

unter ling said:


> Uber and google probably wont want to outlay the capital for driverless cars or maintain them. They will more likely expect people to buy them and contract them to uber. That way uber can still screw people over,


Having someone buy the car and contracting it to UBER. That's what we're doing now essentially. So we're is the cost Benifit?


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

Long time Nyc cab driver said:


> A driveless car gets carjacked, what then ?


There will be a copy paste email sent to pax telling them it will be ok!!!! UBER on.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

The one thing I don't think they've done any research on is how people are going to receive driverless cars.

There is absolutely no way I would get into a computer-controlled metal box on wheels that has no method of manual override in it. Imagine the horrors of watching an impending accident and not being able to do a damn thing about it. No thank you.

Of course, here's a Reuters report from yesterday that google is in talks with all of the major auto manufacturers right now to get to mass production by 2020: 
http://www.reuters.com/article/2015/01/14/us-autoshow-google-urmson-idUSKBN0KN29820150114?irpc=932

And, on the very same day:
Prominent Scientists Sign Letter of Warning About AI Risks


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Syd said:


> Having someone buy the car and contracting it to UBER. That's what we're doing now essentially. So we're is the cost Benifit?


Uber are a tech company not a transport company, santander will probably provide finance, people will see it as a second income without having to do much, just like now. Cost benefit? No cost to uber, but cost to entrepreneurs like the driver currently driving.


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

unter ling said:


> Uber are a tech company not a transport company, santander will probably provide finance, people will see it as a second without having to co much, just like now. Cost benefit? No cost to uber, but cost to entrepreneurs like the driver currently driving.


So how is you or I buying driverless cars any different from what wee doing now?


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Syd said:


> So how is you or I buying driverless cars any different from what wee doing now?


 We wouldnt have to drive, you would probably be better off having at least 2 vehicles, all you have to do is maintain them. It would be the same as it is now.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

unter ling said:


> We wouldnt have to drive, you would probably be better off having at least 2 vehicles, all you have to do is maintain them. It would be the same as it is now.


 All the cost will be on the vehicle providers, uber will skim money from the owners just like they do currently.


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

unter ling said:


> We wouldnt have to drive, you would probably be better off having at least 2 vehicles, all you have to do is maintain them. It would be the same as it is now.


We're is the increased profit margins for UBER? Sorry I'm just not getting why it would be better for Travis. I'm not trying be smart ass.


----------



## unter ling (Sep 29, 2014)

Syd said:


> We're is the increased profit margins for UBER? Sorry I'm just not getting why it would be better for Travis. I'm not trying be smart ass.


Uber will still take their percentage of the fare. They will probably charge more for some technology. Look at it this way, you have 1 driverless car. You can have that running 20 hours a day. (4 hours off for cleaning maintenance) your vehicle theoretically is making money all day, whilst you sit home or do another job. Uber are still making money, you are getting a return on your investment. Ideally you would probably have more than 1 vehicle. Uber and google would not want to own or maintain anything other than the software and technology, everything else as we know is a head****, so outsource the head****s to someone else.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Oscar Levant said:


> So a pregnant woman gets in a driverless Uber and her water breaks, what then?


$200 cleanup fee.


----------



## 1derfulnow (Jan 13, 2015)

Enter Johnny Cab:


----------



## kel (Jan 13, 2015)

unter ling said:


> All the cost will be on the vehicle providers, uber will skim money from the owners just like they do currently.


The Uber CEO's quote says,
""The reason Uber could be expensive is because you're not just paying for the car - *you're paying for the other dude in the car,*" Kalanick said. "*When there's no other dude in the car, the cost of taking an Uber anywhere becomes cheaper than owning a vehicle.* So the magic there is, you basically bring the cost below the cost of ownership for everybody, and then car ownership goes away.""

If you read the quote:
- The reason uber is expensive NOW is because of the driver.
- Replacing the driver with driverless cars is the future because Uber can make it so cheap for customers since they own their vehicles and don't have to worry about the 80% going to the drivers.

I see your point about making the drivers buy driverless cars to be used by Uber the same way Uber is asking drivers to buy new cars to drive. It could happen. But these driverless cars, are costly initially and they don't have to worry about a 3rd party aka owners. Uber relies now on a constant flow of drivers, it would be decades before there are ENOUGH driverless car owners to be on the same level as drivers right now.

**what bugs me about the "cost of ownership"when the CEO says "you basically bring the cost below the cost of ownership for everybody, and then car ownership goes away.".. that would mean the price of Uber rides are going to be (almost) on par with public transportation. I wonder if he considered the cost of ownership for the driver


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

unter ling said:


> Uber will still take their percentage of the fare. They will probably charge more for some technology. Look at it this way, you have 1 driverless car. You can have that running 20 hours a day. (4 hours off for cleaning maintenance) your vehicle theoretically is making money all day, whilst you sit home or do another job. Uber are still making money, you are getting a return on your investment. Ideally you would probably have more than 1 vehicle. Uber and google would not want to own or maintain anything other than the software and technology, everything else as we know is a head****, so outsource the head****s to someone else.


Ok I see what your saying. Makes since now.


----------



## wtdrivesnj (Dec 5, 2014)

UPS is hiring and the pay is better...
http://www.indeed.com/m/viewjob?jk=f257030867404e02&from=serp


----------



## Syd (Jan 11, 2015)

wtdrivesnj said:


> UPS is hiring and the pay is better...
> http://www.indeed.com/m/viewjob?jk=f257030867404e02&from=serp


Did you read the full link, you just put up? It says you have to have a cdl, twin trailer endorsements, hazmat. This is for truck drivers man!!!!!!


----------



## jsixis (Dec 14, 2014)

Bolympia said:


> Basically, Uber is getting into the courier industry. I was a courier in Los Angeles for a few months, and its garbage work, for garbage pay. Being a courier for Uber probably won't be any better.


I tried courier driving here in Columbus. Drive 750 miles for 750 bucks in a van that gets 16 miles per gallon and then they make you haul 4000 lbs in a 1/2 ton van.
Sometimes you would drive for a week delivering mail between law firms. "Can I use my car" No might get a big delivery.
It sucked.


----------



## UberxN.J.sucks (Dec 3, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> For me I would use mymotorcycle. The City of Toronto has free parking for Motorcycles. It's perfect for a delivery service. Hell I may go and get Scooter if I decided to do that kind of delivery.


Why do you have something to say about every post, go away and find yourself a cause, or maybe a friend.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

The issue with driverless cars is not technology.

It's insurance an liability. Who is responsible if the car does something that kills someone or causes damage. That's a whole legal battle that has no precedence.

This is why the first cars that will drive themselves will still have a pilot who can take full control anytime. That way you have someone to blame if there ar issues.


----------



## UrbanFisherman (Jan 2, 2015)

http://www.atlantaintownpaper.com/2...ers-protest-marta-mlk-schedule-trees-atlanta/


----------



## Uberslop (Dec 29, 2014)

Actionjax said:


> The issue with driverless cars is not technology.
> 
> It's insurance an liability. Who is responsible if the car does something that kills someone or causes damage. That's a whole legal battle that has no precedence.
> 
> This is why the first cars that will drive themselves will still have a pilot who can take full control anytime. That way you have someone to blame if there ar issues.


Travis never cares for insurance or protocol or law. This company is based on illegal practice. they do not give a dame to drivers or anything.


----------



## Actionjax (Oct 6, 2014)

Uberslop said:


> Travis never cares for insurance or protocol or law. This company is based on illegal practice. they do not give a dame to drivers or anything.


It's not him that would need to worry. It's the manufacturers who could be found in a court battle. In fact he would probably be on of the individuals suing.


----------



## Realityshark (Sep 22, 2014)

SDUberdriver said:


> _Again ,they will cameras inside the vehicles. Read the article_


Ramblings designed to intrigue investors. This company is a train wreck. Here's an article to read that makes much more sense then driverless Ubercars.
Check this out: http://www.midasletter.com/2015/01/uber-doomed-investment/


----------



## RyBro (Jan 5, 2015)

Good article Realityshark

I recently heard another investor guy on the radio saying why Uber was a bad investment. He was positive on ridesharing, but not on one company getting rich on it. Boiled down his point was: anyone can start an Uber. All you need is an app, and some rented server time. So once Uber has spent all the money to get people ride sharing and get the laws changed etc, anyone can jump in. And all you have to do is be a little cheaper, or pay drivers a little more, or be a little more niche or whatever, or some combination. In other words, for the customer there is no reason to choose Uber over Lyft over NewGuy over WhoEver. And the barrier to entry is small: basically all you need is marketing money...... and the world is awash in that.

There are already a couple companies doing the ride-share for deliveries thing. And now there is a new company in Los Angeles, Wingz, that specializes in ride-shares to and from LAX. Expect more of those.....

And then of course there is always the possibility of a Craigslist type of thing at some point. A cheap, mostly no-profit ride-share that offers the lowest prices, but also takes very little in fees from the drivers. Heck, one could see some driver's getting together and starting it. 

Right now, because Uber and Lyft are loaded with other people's money to spend, it isnt possible to get in the market easily, but give it time. More competition will slowly enter, and then once Uber is public and the investors are wanting to see returns, you will see competitors jump in.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

I agree about the insurance liablity
But with driverless cars, uber passengers have many ways to damage the car after each trip
and most of these damages simply wouldnt happen if there was a human there
I guess you can make this akin to getting a rental car. when i get one i usually **** it up pretty good before I return it


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> But with driverless cars, uber passengers have many ways to damage the car after each trip
> and most of these damages simply wouldnt happen if there was a human there


Sure it will be as indestructible and just as comfortable as the subway.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Uberdawg said:


> Sure it will be as indestructible and just as comfortable as the subway.


love how it will pick up passengers that dont give an address and we have to ASK them the address
does the car talk too?
main thing will be finding pax in a crowd,with the driverless car stop in the middle traffic or in no stopping zones? or will it find a safe place to park around the corner instead? pax clearly dont always give correct address or ping drops,and not everybody gets picked up from their house which makes it much easier. love to see them communicate perfectly to where they are

how will it even know its the right pax? normally we ask the pax their name,again, does the car talk?

and of course the pax will be upset and rate the driverless car a 0 star since they wont stop at a 7-11 right quick
or those pax that order from their house, go to a carryout and wait,then take same uber back. how do you tell the car to wait for you to get your cheesesteak?

does it have face recognition? will they tell a 12yrd requesting a ride rather than a 21yrd?
people can have sex in the back car, have fun cleaning up the body fluids
drug dealers can request ubers to stop at all the cracks streets to make a sale. that way if they get caught they impound Uber's car, not theirs
does it know to run the red light when its the first car in front of 10,when an ambulance needs to come through?


----------



## Long time Nyc cab driver (Dec 12, 2014)

Bart McCoy said:


> love how it will pick up passengers that dont give an address and we have to ASK them the address
> does the car talk too?
> main thing will be finding pax in a crowd,with the driverless car stop in the middle traffic or in no stopping zones? or will it find a safe place to park around the corner instead? pax clearly dont always give correct address or ping drops,and not everybody gets picked up from their house which makes it much easier. love to see them communicate perfectly to where they are
> 
> ...


You've bought up interesting questions, but eventually technology will overcome them all. Thirty years from now ? Who knows, people were against automobiles, airplanes, space travel.


----------



## John Anderson (Jan 12, 2015)

Roogy said:


> What I wonder about the driverless car future is who or how will they handle the vomit in the vehicle, damage done by vandals while on the ride because there is no one there to deter them, the people who have sex in the back seat and leave used condoms or body fluids. How does Travis plan to address that? Maybe have a camera on the car ceiling watching everything?


Not to mention, there'll be no driver to abuse.


----------



## Uberdawg (Oct 23, 2014)

Bet Uber will want the cars tipped then.


----------

